# Best SQ Head Unit for 2015



## gator1873 (Nov 30, 2015)

What is the best SQ head unit for 2015, double din or single din ?


----------



## canuckaudio (May 1, 2014)

Are you talking about something with decent DSP capabilities, or assuming an external DSP will be used?


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

"Best" is very subjective unless you define best at something specific that can be measured. Subbed anyway as I am in the market for a new HU.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Yep.. To me, the "real" best SQ is straight digital from source device such as iPad/Phone, to an outboard DSP via digital input. No head units or analog runs involved at all there. 

But in short.. 
Best 1-din (Pioneer 99RS. Arguable the best currently available for SQ period)
Best band-pass capable budget 1-din (Pioneer 80PRS)
Best standard crossover alternative (Alpine 149BT)
Best 2-din without optical output.. There's a BUNCH but I'm kinda digging the 4100NEX.
Best 2-din with optical output.. There's about one that I know of.. Top Alpine Nav unit.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Babs said:


> Yep.. To me, the "real" best SQ is straight digital from source device such as iPad/Phone, to an outboard DSP via digital input. No head units or analog runs involved at all there.
> 
> But in short..
> Best 1-din (Pioneer 99RS. Arguable the best currently available for SQ period)
> ...




and to add (the ones that i know of), best bare bones, cd transport only single dins: clarion drz9255, denon dct-z1, carozzeria ODR, and theres more than im sure im forgetting..

and best bare bones double dins: panasonic tube deck, and one of those Mcintosh combos


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

No mention of the new Sony RSX-GS9 Hi-Res deck?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Zippy said:


> No mention of the new Sony RSX-GS9 Hi-Res deck?


no ones really used it yet, so its tough to say.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Zippy said:


> No mention of the new Sony RSX-GS9 Hi-Res deck?


Oh definitely! Since I think/suspect/guess that Pioneer is going to kill off the 99RS (tears be shed now) along with the 80PRS which is going away (what a run), the RSX-GS9 will pretty much be "it" for SQ in-dash units, but will require outboard DSP for any significant system beyond 4 high-passed channels and a sub.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

Zippy said:


> No mention of the new Sony RSX-GS9 Hi-Res deck?


I'd like to demo it, wish it had a cd player.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

WestCo said:


> I'd like to demo it, wish it had a cd player.


That's actually the thing I like about it. Can't remember, maybe 5-8 years ago, the last time I actually bought a CD. The space a CD transport takes up can house a lot of good hi-fi components.. 

I kinda made that opinion known to Alpine on facebook if they did an ILX disk-less unit with optical output, carplay and no DSP stuff, I'd buy two and a spare. That's all they'd need to do. Remove the fluff DSP features, just stick straight low-jitter digital out the back, give it FLAC, no internal amps, just solid components, and we'd be talking about it in here 10 years from now. Unfortunately, I guess a guy with an outboard DSP is still one of "those" guys.. 0.001% of the market.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Zippy said:


> No mention of the new Sony RSX-GS9 Hi-Res deck?


Sooo pretty.


----------



## axipher (Oct 7, 2015)

What about a single-din half length?
- No CD player
- rear USB for iPod/iPhone
- front or rear AUX (optional)
- Bluetooth (AptX preferred)
- COAX or Optical stereo output

This will be used with an external DSP for everything aside form maybe using the bass boost on the deck for on-the-fly bass adjustment of certain songs.

Something I can install in my glove box and keep hidden since I primarily use 3 sources right now:
- Nexus 7 Tablet in dash over Bluetooth (for GPS and general listening)
- USB iPod (My CD collection converted to Apple Lossless)
- FM Radio for local stations, news, etc.
- Sometimes AUX but this is very rare and my DSP has a extra input assigned to an Aux cable (MiniDSP C 6x8)


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Here's the "head unit" I'm planning for the Tacoma..


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> no ones really used it yet, so its tough to say.


There are a few people who compete who had them at Finals and have been running them for a couple of months.

I know one that definitely is NOT.... Sony 712HD, POS!!!

DRZ has full DSP built in

McIntosh MX406 is fantastic if on a budget and want a PURE transport.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

The Ural CDD Concert was hot for a while. Made in Russia.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

fcarpio said:


> The Ural CDD Concert was hot for a while. Made in Russia.


DROOLS......


----------



## lurch (Jan 20, 2014)

THAT is absolutely beautiful !!!
watched some youtube vids, all in Russian, looks very configurable. 

WHERE DO I GET ONE ???


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Those have been defunct for many years. Hold out for the new Sony for anything similar. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lurch (Jan 20, 2014)

that's too bad. 
like you, i own a prs80. i love the sound and the three way active but do not like
the clunky interface and cheap feel. 
i did read the thread on the new sony, no active three way ( ? ) and no cd player. 
i dont do much music downloading, my go to sq experience is definitely my cd library. 
i took a close look at the alpine 164, but front usb.... yuck.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

lurch said:


> that's too bad.
> like you, i own a prs80. i love the sound and the three way active but do not like
> the clunky interface and cheap feel.
> i did read the thread on the new sony, no active three way ( ? ) and no cd player.
> ...


Maybe something like the clarion drz would be good for you

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Not that I think it's on a "best" list, but has ta, eq and 3 way crossover

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Car/DVD-Receivers/AVH-X3700BHS


----------



## lurch (Jan 20, 2014)

do you think it's a real step up from the prs80 ?


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

No, but it's a DD. 24 bit da, it has the basics for someone wants a touch panel.


----------



## lurch (Jan 20, 2014)

oh, sorry capea4, your reply came in sooner than i could respond to
Skizer's post regarding the DRZ. 

i'm not sure the clarion drz is any improvement over the prs80. 
thoughts ?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

lurch said:


> that's too bad.
> like you, i own a prs80. i love the sound and the three way active but do not like
> the clunky interface and cheap feel.
> i did read the thread on the new sony, no active three way ( ? ) and no cd player.
> ...



Just rip the CD's. Random access instant grat is a beautiful thing. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

lurch said:


> oh, sorry capea4, your reply came in sooner than i could respond to
> Skizer's post regarding the DRZ.
> 
> i'm not sure the clarion drz is any improvement over the prs80.
> thoughts ?


absolutely


----------



## lurch (Jan 20, 2014)

thanks SkizeR , i just read through the drz manual, i didn't realize that this unit
was such quality, very nice. 
i see no usb capability, unless there is some sort of adapter ?
blue tooth i can easily live without, but i do like the ability to plug in a stick. 

..... nice unit ....


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

fcarpio said:


> Sooo pretty.


Available for pre-order from SonicEletronix:

Sony RSX-GS9 (rsxgs9) Single DIN In-Dash Hi-Resolution Audio

Not sure if it is worth the price as there is still the P99.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Can someone please photochop the Sony RSX-GS9 and the RUX-C800 in the dash of a car, any car? They may look funky together...

Here are a couple of hi res images that can be used:


















And if you can put it here it would be awesome:


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

DRX9255, Eclipse CD7200, McIntosh MX406, MX4000 combo, MX5000 combo, Panny Bottlehead, Denon Z1, Alpine 7909, Pioneer P9, Sony C-90, Nakamichi CD700. All pure transports, all amazing SQ. Exception is the 3way processor in the Eclipse.

As for USB, compressed music, I guess I am a purist here, but CD imo is the only way to go for the best overall SQ. I have heard FLAC is a great format, but I just don't have an interest.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

fcarpio said:


> Can someone please photochop the Sony RSX-GS9 and the RUX-C800 in the dash of a car, any car? They may look funky together...


the picture of the car wasnt so high res, but here ya go (just a quick throw together, nothing crazy)


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm going to throw one into mix.... Alpine X008u. I have ran this unit all year long.... I love it more and more every day. Optical out, on board DSP (it's a weak DSP, but it's there), big ass screen, great navigation. .. it's a work horse.


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

hot9dog said:


> I'm going to throw one into mix.... Alpine X008u. I have ran this unit all year long.... I love it more and more every day. Optical out, on board DSP (it's a weak DSP, but it's there), big ass screen, great navigation. .. it's a work horse.


Now if they could just put Android Auto/CarPlay on it........


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> the picture of the car wasnt so high res, but here ya go (just a quick throw together, nothing crazy)


I love it! Thanks!


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

hot9dog said:


> I'm going to throw one into mix.... Alpine X008u. I have ran this unit all year long.... I love it more and more every day. Optical out, on board DSP (it's a weak DSP, but it's there), big ass screen, great navigation. .. it's a work horse.


Did you have any issues installing it? What kind of car do you have? I am afraid that if I get it I will have to jump through hoops ($$$$$) to get it to fit correctly.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

fcarpio said:


> Did you have any issues installing it? What kind of car do you have? I am afraid that if I get it I will have to jump through hoops ($$$$$) to get it to fit correctly.


I did have some issues installing it. Small clearance issues inside the dash, cut 2 small support tabs on both sides of the opening, had to make my own trim bezel. .. cut up 2 aftermarket trim bezels to make one. It's in my 2012 VW CC. It looks great in the dash. I would do some research to see if it will fit your vehicle. ... some cars will NOT accept this unit no matter what you do.... unless you want to reroute your AC ducts. What car are you targeting for a head unit?


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

great listing of older model units, and with so many competitors, shop owners, professional collectors, etc. here, I'd like to know if anything that has become available (besides the Sony) since the beginning of 2015, is out there and as yet unmentioned?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

i had the opportunity to experience the sony high res deck at inac this past october.

i mean no offense whatsoever to the folks/vehicle demo'ing the deck, but the experience was less than flattering of the deck. i don't mean the sound of the car - the car sounded great. it was just that there seemed to be unresolved kinks with the player. i spent more time watching the operator in the passenger seat fumble with the deck trying to get it to play the correct files/formats than i did listening to music.

i tend to be more on the "give me cds or give me death" side of the fence. recently i installed a p99 and have found myself using my phone more and more as a source. i get the convenience. but at the same time i still don't dare go searching for music manually *UNLESS* i use siri to bring up the song i want. i just feel it's too unsafe to be using iTunes on the phone....and even more unsafe to go searching for what i want from the deck controls. it's more distracting than pulling a cd out of a sleeve imo.

this deck would need to have a cd player for me to even consider it, i guess is my big takeaway.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

benny z said:


> i had the opportunity to experience the sony high res deck at inac this past october.
> 
> i mean no offense whatsoever to the folks/vehicle demo'ing the deck, but the experience was less than flattering of the deck. i don't mean the sound of the car - the car sounded great. it was just that there seemed to be unresolved kinks with the player. i spent more time watching the operator in the passenger seat fumble with the deck trying to get it to play the correct files/formats than i did listening to music.
> 
> ...


Yeah I can go either way.. There is the simplicity of popping disk in there and letting her go, or saying "Hey Siri, play Kate Davis". 

So good to have confirmation, though one should expect that Sony should put out some seriously good fidelity. 

Will be interesting to see how well street-pricing goes for the Sony. I think they even kinda went overboard with the pre-amp internals, but that's just because I'm one of the weirdos that'll be using the optical output, so I basically just need a unit to read the media, convert to SP/DIF and send on the light waves.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

If the Sony came with something new, a tactical advantage besides that high res capable output, what would that be?

what is on the list?

I myself, seem to believe that without a transport the internals could house a full-scale sized DSP that did more than an obligatory subwoofer insertion, and high pass, and better than that graphic equalizer?

so a DSP to beat their older, SOTA by a long shot. Their $$$ 4000 model, from the nineties? Maybe even have a 3-way capable with sub, and another 4 channels of "aux" DSP driven channels, with perhaps less resolution than the mains, or front 3-way? Sort of combining a Helix Pro with the Sony proprietary High Res DSP, but all on the same master clock, so nobody has to install an outboard unit? Maybe even have a module/dock situation, where if someone wants the full monty the deck's 4 channel output is combined with a 6 channel, all channels configurable?

Is doing all the DSP using the full data stream of High Res, possible in a consumer-level product?

I know Andy Wehmeyer made a point about how the AD/DA conversion going from analog inputs to analog out, wasn't a big deal in the MS-8 but in a no-holds-barred design I'm pretty sure reducing those conversions/resampling/downsampling etc. to a bare minimum is a boon to SQ? And that optical transmission to the amps with all DSP in the deck, seems to be the inaccessible feature set, thus far... I wouldn't want to deal with noise of any sort, and I don't know how else to do it since digital light is the bomb diggity?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

cajunner said:


> If the Sony came with something new, a tactical advantage besides that high res capable output, what would that be?


Looks like (with my unedumacated eyes) like they're using some rather nice layout and selection of higher-end internals mainly. 



cajunner said:


> I myself, seem to believe that without a transport the internals could house a full-scale sized DSP that did more than an obligatory subwoofer insertion, and high pass, and better than that graphic equalizer?


I've been screaming for a 2-din no-holds-barred dead-head pre-amp only, with 8ch minimum of full DSP all in one box for quite a while. For some reason, I guess since I'm only one nut job, Alpine and Pioneer aren't biting. LOL Very strange.  ..However, I kinda like the idea of keeping it digital from source upfront to DSP in back, so Just a dead-head with carplay and toslink would blow my skirt up like a drunk prom date.


----------



## Brownsfan (Mar 26, 2015)

chefhow said:


> There are a few people who compete who had them at Finals and have been running them for a couple of months.
> 
> I know one that definitely is NOT.... Sony 712HD, POS!!!
> 
> ...


What made the 712HD a POS? I own 2 one in each vehicle. The only issue I have is the nav starts up no matter what you do. Other than that I have really liked them. The tuning abilities are pretty good for a double din AV unit.


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

If Kenwood would make one of their 7" Excelon Android Auto Units with an optical out they would have all of my money.


----------



## alligatorman (Sep 7, 2010)

What's the best way to get good sound out of the 80prs? Seems like the iPod AAC...

What are the HU options for a min. 3-way active deck that plays FLAC via USB?


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Saw the Sony first hand today .... What a beautifully made unit - I mean I was expecting a flimsy light weight novelty. It's the furthest thing from that - it weighed as much as if not more than a high end CD player and the volume knob was nice and weighty buttons didn't wiggle in its pots - it's the best built unit I have seen or owned - owning the odr and F1 units and P99. Everything on it looks purposeful - I love it! 

It looks like Sony said were done ... And someone said geez were is the screen? So the screen is a little small but I guess the idea is that you use the app to control it? 

I haven't used a cd is years unless I am demoing a cd from another car.. I use my IPhone all the time - even on my old setup ODR and DSP my iPhone was 99% the same quality and that was off a old tech HRT Istreamer DAC now - enter the Sony which has a 32bit DAC super hi Res capable 130db SNR and dynamic range - it's exactly what I have been looking for...

Was even contemplating using a home DAC in the car to get a better DAC for the iPhone - now I don't have to the Sony does it all...

If it sounds as good as it looks it's gonna be a killer unit.. Getting mine in a weeks time can't wait! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

fcarpio said:


> The Ural CDD Concert was hot for a while. Made in Russia.



I realise this is a pretty old thread.. 

but what exactly has the URAL to do with a Helix prototype headunit??


----------

